

Show HN: Paperadio - Listen to your Instapaper (a little MacRuby hack) - iamclovin

Just a little MacRuby app I hacked on last month, but you can listen to your Instapaper on your Mac.<p>Check it out here: https://github.com/arunthampi/Paperadio<p>Or you can download the binary right here:
https://github.com/downloads/arunthampi/Paperadio/Paperadio-0.1.zip
======
iamclovin
Clickable Link: <https://github.com/arunthampi/Paperadio>

Binary Download:
[https://github.com/downloads/arunthampi/Paperadio/Paperadio-...](https://github.com/downloads/arunthampi/Paperadio/Paperadio-0.1.zip)

------
revorad
What a neat idea. But I don't have a Mac!

~~~
iamclovin
Thank you! Patches welcome though ;)

